
How I Found My Market (and a 10% Monthly Growth Rate) - ezekg
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/how-i-found-my-market-and-a-10-monthly-growth-rate-2fa6c5e1eb
======
ezekg
I made the decision this year to be more open about my journey bootstrapping
Keygen. This interview is a bit long, but I hope it contains some valuable no-
BS insight into how I've approached building and growing Keygen. Would be
happy to answer any questions that I didn't cover in the interview!

